# Peterson Stomp Classic



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This new one combines the stomp box with the Conn ST-11 

Peterson Strobe Tuners - Stomp Classic


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

The old Conn units were pretty cool


----------

